# Smoked Pheasant recipes?



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I'm trying to find some good recipes that aren't to involved to smoke a pheasant. I did a search on here, and theres lots of ideas, but they don't go into to much detail on how much of each ingredient for the brine and how long to smoke, etc. Anyone got an easy one that can be done after work? I'm planning on putting it in the brine on tuesday and smoking it wednesday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

soak in apple juice over night. shove quartered apples in hole. smoke eat enjoy


----------

